# How to add a HTML Signature (Outlook 2010)



## Erdinç E. Karaçam (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi dear friends,

I use Office 2010.

I Have designed a HTML file for using as a signature of me...

And, i want to use that HTML Signature in Outlook 2010's new email body...

I have reseached so much but i couldn't found any way to do that?

Could you help me about how can i a make it please?

Thanks in advance...

Erdinç...

Loves and kindly regards from Bursa


----------



## Norie (Feb 2, 2011)

Erdinç 

Do you mean you want to add a signature to an Outlook message?

Or do you just want to add the HTML 'signature' to the bottom of the body of the message?


----------



## Erdinç E. Karaçam (Feb 3, 2011)

Norie said:


> Erdinç
> 
> Do you mean you want to add a signature to an Outlook message?
> 
> Or do you just want to add the HTML 'signature' to the bottom of the body of the message?



Hi Norie,

I need secondary option...

I just want to add the HTML 'signature' to the bottom of the body of the message...

(BTW; This option is available in Outlook 2003)

Thanks...


----------



## Norie (Feb 4, 2011)

Erdinç 

Sorry perhaps I'm missing something.

Do you mean the signature you add when you goto Options in Outlook and select Signatures and stationery?


----------



## Erdinç E. Karaçam (Feb 5, 2011)

Norie said:


> Erdinç
> 
> Sorry perhaps I'm missing something.
> 
> Do you mean the signature you add when you goto Options in Outlook and select Signatures and stationery?





No Norie, actually i want use (add) that signature to my message's body when i create a new e-mail message window;

@
Outlook 2010 Ribbon | Message | Add | Signature | Signatures...


----------



## Erdinç E. Karaçam (Feb 17, 2011)

martincrow said:


> Hi,
> In outlook you want to add a signature then you can simply add them from the tools of the Outlook.In tools there is a option for the mail Format by which you can add the HTML signature.



Hi Martin,

Thanks for your helps.

But i need that HTML Signature in "Ontlook 2010"

{ Outlook 2010 Ribbon | Message | Add | Signature | Signatures...}

Could you tell me more about this please?

Thanks a lot...

Erdinç


----------



## Norie (Feb 18, 2011)

Erdinç 

I think we know what you mean by signature but, for me anyway, it isn't clear what you actually want to do.

You keep on saying you want to add the HTML of a signature to the email body.

Is that definitely what you want to do?

You don't just want to tell Outlook the signature to include in the message you've created.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 18, 2011)

Erdinç E. Karaçam said:


> No Norie, actually i want use (add) that signature to my message's body when i create a new e-mail message window;
> 
> @
> Outlook 2010 Ribbon | Message | Add | Signature | Signatures...


 

Did you mean, whenever you open a new mail to send, your signature should be automatically added at the bottom of the new mail???


----------



## Erdinç E. Karaçam (Feb 20, 2011)

kakarot said:


> Did you mean, whenever you open a new mail to send, your signature should be automatically added at the bottom of the new mail???



Yes!  Very Definitely Yes!  Absolutely Yes!


----------



## Erdinç E. Karaçam (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Norie,

Whenever i open (create) a new eMail, i want automaticly add my saved HTML Signature bottom of that eMail...


----------



## Erdinç E. Karaçam (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi dear friends,

I use Office 2010.

I Have designed a HTML file for using as a signature of me...

And, i want to use that HTML Signature in Outlook 2010's new email body...

I have reseached so much but i couldn't found any way to do that?

Could you help me about how can i a make it please?

Thanks in advance...

Erdinç...

Loves and kindly regards from Bursa


----------



## mr.tso (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is what I did.
Created a new blank signature using outlook 2010. 
That created some files in C:\Users\username\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Signatures
The one I cared about was the .htm file, open that up in notepad and deleted everything and pasted the html code from my custom html file.
Saved it and then open outlook back up and created a new message and my custom signature showed up!!


----------



## BanedHAsh (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an issue with an email signature I'm trying to get working properly in Outlook 2010.
I've added a hotspot on the image(due to the nature of the clients required font I cant simply add a link).
The signature works great but the hotpot is not active? Has this feature been excluded from the newer versions of Outlook? It does seem to work perfectly fine in older versions as I have tested it thoroughly!

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance


----------

